# brewers Yeast with Garlic???



## Bailey's Dad (Dec 16, 2007)

While at PETCO my wife talked to the staff about Bailey and how he has some fleas and what we wcould do for it since he is so young. To start we got him a flea coller and they also told my wife to buy Brewers yeast with Garlic and told her that it will not only help with his coat but it will help keep fleas away. They told her that he was too young for some of the other products out there for combatting fleas. Can anyone help?


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

some folks say it works, the brewwer's yeast is high in vitamins B, and one of those supposedly helps repel fleas, as well as the garic. the only time Indy had a problem with fleas was right after she was adopted, so I don't have much experience with that.

What kind of flea collar did you get? Hartz? I would be really careful -- hopefully some folks here can jump in on what can be used for a younger pup.

How old is that incredibly cute pup of yours?


----------



## Ashley_M (Feb 19, 2003)

Hi Bailey's dad! I recently fostered three 4 week old (well, they're 9 weeks now) puppies who were INFESTED with fleas. It was so bad that they had fleas covering their eyelids. Anyway, the vet told me that I could spray some flea/tick mist (I used Adam's, which I believe says puppies 12 weeks and older) onto a paper towel and then rub it on the puppies fur. It worked, and the puppies suffered no side effects. The vet did say that he had seen puppies die from flea infestations, but never from a reaction to a flea/tick spray. Not saying it couldn't happen, but I would check with your vet before doing what I did.

As for the garlic/brewers yeast, I use it with my dogs and it seems to work. The Cavalier breeder I worked for also used it and never once after a year of working there did any of their dogs get fleas, and this was WITHOUT flea/tick preventative (i.e Advantage, etc).


----------



## Bailey's Dad (Dec 16, 2007)

Well thanks for all the info. I just started giving Bailey the brewers yeast with garlic and we'll see how it goes. I'll keep you all posted on how it goes.


----------



## Maedchen (May 3, 2003)

If he's allergic to Brewers yeast (get's itchy or yeasty ears) you can also give a Vit-B complex. It's the B-vitamins that keep the fleas away, not the garlic. Dogs don't perspire through their skin (like we humans) so it doesn't really has the same repell effect as it has in us.







But I give garlic in the summer months as a blood cleanser since I don't do HW meds.


----------

